# the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

3 or 4 times in the last couple of weeks my wife has gotten the dreaded
"running gear workshop fault" that comes up on the heads up display and the little car icon with the up and down arrows stays illuminated at the top of the screen after the message goes away....
if she turns the car off and then back on the message goes away...
afraid this might be the beginning of something horrible manifesting itself i finally got the vagcom out and scanned the T'reg and got the follow fault error... in contoller 09

Control Module Part Number: 7L6 937 049 K 
Component and/or Version: 2702
Software Coding: 0105693
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -

if anyone can shed some light on this one it would be greatly appreciated.... i am going to scan it again in a couple of days to see if the same code or any other code pops up .... 
i fear taking it to the dealer because they will probably just make things worse...
thanks in advance...
James


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (BlueNJ.:R32)*

What is the volt guage on the dash showing???
It could be that battery cable problem that plagued other drivers for so long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

stepper motor or battery.


----------



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (BlueNJ.:R32)*

thanks guys for the replies.... i will make sure and check the voltage on the dash .... if that is the case then i guess i have no other choice but to take it into the dealer...
any other helpful hints are still welcome.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

My alt to batt cable was recently replaced and my voltage jumped from between 12.25 & 12.50 to between 13.5 & 13.75. Flashing compas went away.
Running gear workshop warning is now worse. It lights up every single time I drive my car. Sometimes just as soon as I start it. Other times as I'm driving over a speed bump or dip/bump in the road. I think it may be something in the air suspension.


----------



## technoir (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (BlueNJ.:R32)*

Hi,
is the "running gear..." message comes during driving or right after ign.ON? Any other DTC's? 
If the "running gear..." message is shown on IC display is caused by low board voltage ["load intervention...."], the following additional sympthoms shuld be present:
1.The orange "functional" LED's of the air suspension/diff.locks would flashing at engine idling [caused by haevy voltage drop at start]
2.The voltage on voltage meter on IC would be below 12.5V during idling
3.Seat heater, rear defroster, air.suspension pump and HAVC would be disabled.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (BlueNJ.:R32)*

Had the same problem. Showed up intermitently, and then every day. Turn the car off and it woud go away. Took it to the dealer where they ran tests and they replaced the air suspension pump. Problem solved


----------



## technoir (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (Mr. Bill)*

Well, your case wase different. The problem was the insufficient pressure built by air.suspension compressor what had trigered the "running gear..." message on IC. The fault scenario I described to Frank, was regarding the low battery voltage, when the air susp. ECU doesn't have respons from stering wheel angle sensor and that's why the ECU triggers the "running gear.." message.


----------



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (technoir)*

thank god none of that nuttyness is happening yet.... all that happens for now is that at some point after starting the T'reg ( could be five minutes it could be 10.. it could be 30...) that indicator with the car and the arrows lights up and it says running fault workshop.... 
i have just been pulling over and turning the car off and then back on and it's gone... and the battery voltage is between 13.5 and 14 with the ac and all accessories on...


----------



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (Mr. Bill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Bill* »_Had the same problem. Showed up intermitently, and then every day. Turn the car off and it woud go away. Took it to the dealer where they ran tests and they replaced the air suspension pump. Problem solved

now that you mention this... i did notice yesterday that it took quite a while for the car to rise back up from the loading level to normal driving height and also a long time from there to xtra level.... so maybe our problem is the same... a faulty compressor...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (BlueNJ.:R32)*

James:
Here's my take on it - keep in mind that this is speculation, although I think it is informed speculation.
The diagnostic code "Intervention load Management" from the Central Electrical controller is not, _per se_, an indication of a fault or a defect. It is an indication that the automatic load shedding system in the vehicle has - at one point in time - shut down services to prevent the battery from draining. This could be something as benign as simply turning off the dome light if you have left one of the doors open for a long time (10 minutes, I think). So, think of that message the same way that you would interpret an ABS 'in operation' light if you hit the brakes when you were on a slippery surface. It's an advisory message, not an indication of a problem.
Concerning the 'running gear fault' message - that could be caused by a great variety of things. In order of probability on a Phaeton, the causes would be:
*1) *A low battery voltage condition. If the message subsequently disappears after the vehicle has been driven (or the engine has been left running for a while), and the message does not appear again in the future, then chances are it was a low battery voltage condition that caused it. 90% probability.
*2)* Some transient glitch related to the suspension system. That falls into the category of 'we'll never know what it was' - but if it only happens once, the message disappears and does not recur, and the vehicle appears to work fine - then forget about it, especially if no fault codes are stored in the suspension controller. 5% probability.
*3)* There is a problem with the suspension system that can be resolved by re-adapting the suspension system. 4% probability.
*4)* There is a problem with the suspension system that cannot be resolved by re-adapting the suspension system - some kind of repair is needed. 1% probability.
Because you stated that the problem goes away if the vehicle is turned off and then turned on (I presume you mean restarted), my guess is that you have a low voltage condition on your battery, and I suggest you direct your troubleshooting efforts at this. Some electrical systems on our vehicles are the 'Canary in the coal mine' for low electrical voltage conditions - on the Phaeton and Touareg, the suspension system often provides the first warning - exactly as you have described - that a low voltage condition exists.
There is extensive documentation elsewhere in the forum about technical bulletins related to battery problems - perhaps have a look at that information, see if you think one of the TB's is applicable to your vehicle.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (PanEuropean)*

PS: Here are some posts that might provide you with an overview of electrical and suspension system operation. They address the Phaeton, but many of the concepts carry over to the truck also.
Phaeton Air Suspension - how it works
....Additional information about Phaeton Air Suspension 
Load Shedding Sequence
Michael


----------



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
First off, thank you very much for a very thorough explaination of what my problem at hand may be, it's much appreciated.
I will take a look at the info in previous threads having to do with the low battery problems.
I will keep a good eye on what else, if anything, weird happens in the near future. 
Like I said in a previous post of mine, the main reason I think it might have something to do with the suspension system is because of the extraordinary amount of time it took to raise the suspension from loading level up to normal riding height and then from there up to extra level..
Thanks again and I will post back here with my findings as soon as I come up with definitive cause ....
James


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (PanEuropean)*

What do you think mine may be? Usually lights up as soon (within 15 seconds) as I start the vehicle. If I shut off and then start again, goes away, only to come back later. I get the light EVERY TIME. If it doesn't come on when I start the vehicle, it usually comes on when I go over a dip or a bump or anything that jolts the suspension.


----------



## technoir (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (BlueNJ.:R32)*

Well, if it's happening after few minutes driving, it might be the air.suspension compressor. The best way to verify it, is to check the MVB 6/2 of air.suspension ECU. The spec is 14.5bar up to 40km/h and 16.5bar above it. So tu reach the max spec.valua you gotta drive with VAG COM hooked up. Usually it takes like 15-20 min driving to reach the max.value. If the system won't reach it, the "running gear...' message comes.


----------



## BlueNJ.:R32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: the dreaded "running gear workshop" fault (technoir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technoir* »_Well, if it's happening after few minutes driving, it might be the air.suspension compressor. The best way to verify it, is to check the MVB 6/2 of air.suspension ECU. The spec is 14.5bar up to 40km/h and 16.5bar above it. So tu reach the max spec.valua you gotta drive with VAG COM hooked up. Usually it takes like 15-20 min driving to reach the max.value. If the system won't reach it, the "running gear...' message comes.

thanks much... i will check that out and post back... that sounds like what is going on...


----------

